# Canon GP-E2 Problem / Issues resolved



## revup67 (Oct 22, 2014)

For the last week or so I had noted my GP-E2 was offering:

1)proper satellite connection (either 2 or 3 bars in 3D) 
2)and also the digital compass was working real time.

However when viewing the Latitude and Longitude fields I was getting 1° respectively and the UTC field was showing up as: //:: 

It would seem this is an indication of the date and time not being populated.

I tried swapping batteries, cleaning all contacts with a number 2 pencil and speaking with support and there was no resolve. I opted to dig further and found (off the wrench menu) under "GPS Device Settings" the "Auto Time Setting" was set to "DISABLE". The reason I had done this was the daylight savings time feature was modifying the internal camera clock and I'd be consistently an hour off on each and every photo. Back in April of 2014 I had set this to disable and the clock issue (proper time stamp) went away and I was successfully retrieving satellite data. I would gather, since almost six months to the day had passed, this interfered with GPS data being currently retrieved despite reception being 2 or 2 bars and the digital compass was working. 

Not willing to give up, I opted to go into the "Auto Time Setting" feature and choose "Set Now", then enable "Auto Update". Walla..problem solved.

It would seem apparent this "Disabling" option was not fully tested. Canon support had no documentation on such an occurrence.

If anyone has the GP-E2 and GPS data is not being retrieved, I hope this documentation helps in their troubleshooting.

Revup67


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2014)

My 5D MK III allows for setting of Standard Time as well as setting Daylight Savings Time. Some places do not recognize it, some change by 30 minutes, so setting it properly should eliminate the issue.


----------

